# Πανηγυρίζω κι εγώ μαζί σου...



## stathis (Dec 1, 2009)

Συγχαρητήριο μήνυμα στον Αντώνη Σαμαρά για την εκλογή του στη θεση του προέδρου της Νέας Δημοκρατίας απέστειλε την Τρίτη ο μουσικοσυνθέτης Μίκης Θεοδωράκης.
Στην επιστολή του προς τον κ. Σαμαρά ο Μίκης Θεοδωράκης αναφέρει: «*Αγαπητέ μου Αντώνη, πανηγυρίζω κι εγώ μαζί σου στην θριαμβευτική σου νίκη που διανοίγει μια νέα προοπτική για την Ελλάδα μας! Με αγάπη, δικός σου, Μίκης*».
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1080914&lngDtrID=244

Για τα πανηγύρια...


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL. Πάντα είχε τον δικό του τρόπο να ερμηνεύει την πραγματικότητα.


----------



## crystal (Dec 1, 2009)

stathis said:


> Για τα πανηγύρια...



Εντελώς. Κι αυτό που με αηδιάζει περισσότερο είναι ότι ένα τίμιο παρελθόν μπορεί να εξαργυρώνεται επ' άπειρον, νομιμοποιώντας ένα άθλιο παρόν.


----------



## stathis (Dec 1, 2009)

Προσωπικά, περιμένω να τοποθετηθεί και ο σύντροφος Νιόνιος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2009)

Η ερώτηση στη χτεσινή City Press:






Μια απάντηση (μεταξύ άλλων) από τον Ι. Πρετεντέρη στο σημερινό Βήμα:
*Η βαθιά Δεξιά*
Αν κάτι προέκυψε από την εκλογή αρχηγού στη ΝΔ είναι ότι επιτέλους αποκτήσαμε Δεξιά...
...Μια «βαθιά Δεξιά» όπως όλες οι Δεξιές που σέβονται το όνομά τους: συντηρητική και εθνικόφρων, λαϊκή και φοβική, υποκριτική και ηθικολόγα...
... Οι χθεσινοί ψηφοφόροι του Καραμανλή καταψήφισαν τα τζάκια και την οικογενειοκρατία, άπαιχτο...
...Στο ΠαΣοΚ τρίβουν τα χέρια τους. Θεωρητικά μια πραγματική Δεξιά είναι ο καλύτερος αντίπαλος που μπορείς να τους δωρίσεις. Οικειοποιούνται το Κέντρο και τον «μεσαίο χώρο», ολόκληρη τη μεταρρυθμιστική και εκσυγχρονιστική προοπτική, ενώ ενεργοποιούν και όλα τα αντιδεξιά ανακλαστικά που υπάρχουν...
...Αλλά ας μετριάσουν τους πανηγυρισμούς: αν ο Σαμαράς κάνει πράξη τη λαϊκή και ακομπλεξάριστη Δεξιά που υποσχέθηκε, μπορεί να βρει ακροατήριο στο ΠαΣοΚ ευκολότερα απ΄ όσο νομίζουν ορισμένοι. Διότι ούτε το «λαϊκό» ούτε το «δεξιό» έχουν συγκεκριμένο χρώμα.​


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 3, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Διότι ούτε το «λαϊκό» ούτε το «δεξιό» έχουν συγκεκριμένο χρώμα.



Αχ, πόσο δίκιο έχει...


----------

